# Internet Tools for Greek & Hebrew



## fredtgreco (Aug 7, 2004)

I got this idea from Bob V's post in another thread. He linked to several good language resources available on the net. I thought it would be helpful to organize them in one place. We don't have a "links" forum, but this will do.

So post any links to good resources you know of, with a sentence or two description. Don't use this thread for discussion of merits/demerits, just links.


----------



## daveb (Aug 7, 2004)

Greek Resources

Links to online greek NT's/LXX, fonts, and computer software like Quickmem and other Greek vocabulary programs:

http://www.ntgateway.com/greek/ 

Resources for learning NT Greek:

http://www.ntgreek.org/table_of_contents.htm 

Notes on the Greek NT:

http://www.btinternet.com/~MisPar/GNotes/noteindx.htm 

Dan Wallace's Prof's Soapbox:
http://www.bible.org/docs/soapbox/soaptoc.htm 

Software:

http://www.gettysburgsem.org/mhoffman/greek02/ntgreeksw.htm

Biblical Greek Mailing list (good place to search for specific texts):

http://www.ibiblio.org/bgreek/

Some good links (also has links for Hebrew):

http://www.geocities.com/bible_translation/biblang.htm#greek

Online Greek Bible (you can also get a parse/definition of the words by clicking on them):

http://www.greekbible.com/


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2004)

While this is mostly Classical Greek and Latin, this has got to be the best site I have ever seen for resources in Classics:

http://www.textkit.com/

Anyone wanting to study Latin or Attic Greek should go here and use the free ebooks, which are pdf copies of older British and American works used in Classics, and many of which I am very familiar with, having bought the books at used book stores.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 10, 2004)

http://biblicalgreek.org/

The links on this website will take you to a whole 'nuther world of sites


----------

